# Cold war competition



## tomo pauk (Mar 8, 2010)

Some neat fighters were designed in midst of cold war - and I've tinkered to add a new poll about those. Please vote explain why you give the vote.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 8, 2010)

MODERATORS,
Could you please add F-104 to the poll?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2010)

I think we are missing aircraft here. The Cold War covers a rather large period of time. You have the:

F-15
F-14
F-16
F-18
F-102
F-105
F-104
F-106
F-100
F-4
F-86
Various Mirages were all built during the Cold War, not just the Mirage III
Mig-19
Mig-17
Mig-25
Mig-23
Mig-29
Su-27
Tornado

Obviously there are too many aircraft to use, so what is your criteria for this thread? The Cold War lasted from the 1950s to the 1980s (1990), so you might want to break down what time frame. If you are going to discuss "best", then you certainly are forgetting quite a few aircraft...


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, cold war saw far more types the ones I've posted about - my main criteria was that plane was widely produced single-engine fighter that doubled as ground attack plane, with 60's as a time frame. But this description would make a mess of a thread title.

I should've been more descriptive in the 1st post, though


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2010)

tomo pauk said:


> Yep, cold war saw far more types the ones I've posted about - my main criteria was that plane was widely produced single-engine fighter that doubled as ground attack plane, with 60's as a time frame. But this description would make a mess of a thread title.
> 
> I should've been more descriptive in the 1st post, though


And you even missed the most popular NATO one as well the 104


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 8, 2010)

tomo pauk said:


> MODERATORS,
> Could you please add F-104 to the poll?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2010)

Still even with the 1960s you are missing some very good ones from both the Russian and NATO sides. What about the F-4 Phantom?


----------



## Vincenzo (Mar 9, 2010)

in post number 4 he specified single engined
so miss F-100, F-102, F-105, F-106, Su-7, Su-9, Su-11


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 9, 2010)

I've picked the most widely produced used types from main countries, of a comparable construction, size performance armament. There is no point in comparing F-100 with J-35, or Su-7 with F-4.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2010)

Vincenzo said:


> in post number 4 he specified single engined
> so miss F-100, F-102, F-105, F-106, Su-7, Su-9, Su-11



Oops good all. Somehow I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## Vincenzo (Mar 9, 2010)

tomo pauk said:


> I've picked the most widely produced used types from main countries, of a comparable construction, size performance armament. There is no point in comparing F-100 with J-35, or Su-7 with F-4.



maybe i not understand. ... and F-4 was not out as your post numbered 4th? 
F-100 (exported in 4 countries) dimension (~) 15*12 
F-102 (exported in 2 countries) dimension 21*12
F-104 (exp 14 countries) dim 17*6
F-105 dim 20*11
F-106 dim 22*12
F-8 (exp 2 countries, only 1 in 60s) dim 17*11
Super Mystere (exp 3 countries, only 1 in 60s) dim 14*11
Mirage III (exp 10 countries, 8 in 60s) dim 15*8
Draken (exp 3 countries, all after the 60s) dim 15*9
MiG-21 (exp a lot) dim 15*7
Su-7 (exp 11 countries) dim 17*9
Su-9 dim 17*8
Su-11 dim 18*8


p.s. i can agree that performance (speed) of F-100, F-102 and Super Mystere are away form others


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 9, 2010)

One of wierdest threads, and I bare a large portion of responsibility 

MiG-21 was the most produced of SU planes that fits the description given in my above posts. F-104 was the most spread US plane that fits here. Drakken was the most produced Swedish fighter of the specified era, while Mirage III was French response. F-8 is/was the only carrier-borne fighter that fits in the picture.


----------



## Butters (Mar 9, 2010)

Mirage III hands down. With 282 confirmed ATA kills for the Israeli AF alone, none of the other contenders even come close. I'm not sure what its kill/loss ratio is, but I suspect it to be very lopsided in its favor.

JL


----------



## Waynos (Mar 10, 2010)

Mirage III for me too, from those listed,brilliant simplicity of design and excellent results, I don't see how the F-8 is comparable as it is a quite different airtcraft to the others listed.

Are we only including supersonics? The Hunter, F-86 and MiG 17 all served widely in the fighter and attack roles right up to the 70's too.


----------



## Vincenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

tomo pauk said:


> One of wierdest threads, and I bare a large portion of responsibility
> 
> MiG-21 was the most produced of SU planes that fits the description given in my above posts. F-104 was the most spread US plane that fits here. Drakken was the most produced Swedish fighter of the specified era, while Mirage III was French response. F-8 is/was the only carrier-borne fighter that fits in the picture.



so you take out of challenge F-105 F-106 that are the true single engined fighter of US for time, the 104 it's more a US allied fighter, and a this point put in the challenge the Su-7 was easy also if this away from the F-105 capability but was exported


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 10, 2010)

Vincenco, I'm really sorry. It won't happen again, I promise.


----------



## Vincenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

tomo pauk said:


> Vincenco, I'm really sorry. It won't happen again, I promise.



i'm sorry but i just the impression that you string along me


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 10, 2010)

Why is so difficult to you to either skip this poll, or to vote for one of planes offered and (optionaly) say why you voted for it? 

There is no point any more to explain why I've picked this plane, or why I not that one, so I will not bother to do that further.


----------



## Waynos (Mar 11, 2010)

I did, I chose the Mirage III. My list might have been different but its not my list.. 

Don't listen to those guys asking for the F-104. Whats the point of adding a plane just so it can come last


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 11, 2010)

Waynos said:


> I did, I chose the Mirage III. My list might have been different but *its not my list.*.



 
Not aimed to you - the bolded part shows you know how polls should work.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2010)

As I've posted elsewhere, I believe the CW can be naturally divided into two segments: *Pre* and *Post *Cuban Missile Crisis:

This is an intereting description of that: 

The 32nd Guards Regiment in Cuba

MM


----------

